# **Unitronic End of Summer Sale is Live** | SEPT 20-27 |



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*

SEPTEMBER 20[SUP]th[/SUP] TO SEPTEMBER 27[SUP]th[/SUP], 2018

*
*SAVE $100 OFF NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**​

*SAVE UP TO 15% ON UNITRONIC EXHAUST SYSTEMS*​

​​
*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY*​
​*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*​






*_$100 OFF_ with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*The End of Summer Sale is EXTENDED TO OCTOBER 5TH!*



*| UNITRONIC END OF SUMMER SALE IS EXTENDED TO OCTOBER 5TH! |*


*SAVE $100 OFF NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**​

*SAVE UP TO 15% ON UNITRONIC EXHAUST SYSTEMS*​

​​
*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY*​
​*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*​






*_$100 OFF_ with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ !


----------

